# First outing with the 1wt



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

It was a blast. I started off with the little panfish fly I came up with over the winter that has knocked 'em for a loop all year and the bluegill action was fast and furious. I caught several, and even the smaller ones put a decent flex in the rod. The bigger ones really fought hard. I also picked up one tiny bass on that fly, actually the first fish I caught, then switched to a small streamer close to dark. I was able to cast a #6 bead chain Clouser easily 40', accurately, and stripped it for a while. Several missed short strikes, then finally stuck a decent bass. Great battle!


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

sweet way to break in a new setup! I've been thinking about getting a 1 or 0wt myself.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I am jealous I have been wanting a 1 wt for awhile. What kind of set up is that?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

imalt said:


> I am jealous I have been wanting a 1 wt for awhile. What kind of set up is that?


TFO Finesse 6'9" 1wt with a TFO BVK Click reel.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

TheCream said:


> TFO Finesse 6'9" 1wt with a TFO BVK Click reel.


I thought it was a TFO rod I couldn't quite tell in the picture though. Looks really nice.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

great report, Ive owned a 7'10" Orvis 2 wt since about 1987, still have it and love hitting gills with it when there on foam spiders on the beds! 
For many years it was my main nymphing rod on the Mad where I commonly was shooting a double Bead head nymph rig with an indicator about 40 ft. I think it taught me how to cast...LOL, Now I use my Thomas and Thomas 9.5', 3 piece 3wt, Model Paradign, nothing Ive ever thrown is as nice as that rod....

Long live the light rods!
Salmonid


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I woudn't worry about the rods breaking as long as you know what you're doing with it. No need to high-stick like the ever-so-popular "pro bass fisherman" on TV. Use the butt of the rod, the reel, and some pressure on the reel for a little drag and you can wear out nice sized fish in no time. 3 to 6lb rainbows in a solid current were brought to shore on a 000wt in under a minute or with 6x and 7x tippet. Would I use the 000wt, or even 2wt, in heavy cover where I have to pull the fish out of thick cover? Nope. That's the 4wt. 
[/COLOR] 
My only recommendation is to try it. The weight of the rod has more to do with the presentation of different size flies than the ability to fight fish. It is for some people, and not for others, but when people automatically say "only for bluegills" or "it will break with a 14" fish," it is just misinformation.


----------



## briney dave (Aug 28, 2013)

sbreech said:


> I woudn't worry about the rods breaking as long as you know what you're doing with it. No need to high-stick like the ever-so-popular "pro bass fisherman" on TV. Use the butt of the rod, the reel, and some pressure on the reel for a little drag and you can wear out nice sized fish in no time. 3 to 6lb rainbows in a solid current were brought to shore on a 000wt in under a minute or with 6x and 7x tippet. Would I use the 000wt, or even 2wt, in heavy cover where I have to pull the fish out of thick cover? Nope. That's the 4wt.
> [/COLOR]
> My only recommendation is to try it. The weight of the rod has more to do with the presentation of different size flies than the ability to fight fish. It is for some people, and not for others, but when people automatically say "only for bluegills" or "it will break with a 14" fish," it is just misinformation.




well said sir!!

I have a 4wt that I love to use as it feels like a feather compared to the first rod I ever had (bass pro 6 wt) they are great fun !!

I have had several shoulder surgeries that made the casting a bit too painful but I feel good again and will likely pick the old fly rod up next spring for a Pa trout stream trip or two and some pan fishing here in the warm water
darn hard to beat a bluegill and crappie fry


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Super sweet set up!! 

I used to a 0wt 10x tippet and whip 26" bows and browns with no problem plus a crazy assed dog trying to get it.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

HipWader said:


> Nice Photo's...seems there's a new trend to go ultra light weight 3 and below for fly fishing these days....You have a nice looking outfit and it's worth every penny you paid for it...just wonder what's going to happen when you hook into a big fish 3 to perhaps 5lbs like a bass or pike on that rod ?....that's my only fear....snap !....I guess if I was fishing for smaller game fish that outfit you have would be perfect but I target Pike, Bowfin, Kitties, Bass and Steelhead and Salmon on my fly rod 5/6 weight and my Old Vintage Plueger Medialist 1494 fly reel with drag setting and 150yd of backing has yet to fail me.
> 
> Tite Lines !!
> 
> Mike


Believe me, and sbreech will confirm, I have been as critical as anyone here when it comes to using severely undersized gear for large fish. Is it possible to have a large fish attack a tiny fly in a small stream when I'm using a 1wt? Sure, anything is possible. It's possible that you could hook into a 50lb shovelhead on your old 5wt and severely be under-gunned. Is it likely? Not really. So when I am using my 1wt in a tiny brookie stream in WV or a small Ohio stream for creek bass, it's not real likely that I will hook a 5lb bass or a northern pike. And if I do, I'm sure it won't end well, but it won't result in a busted rod. As sbreech said, use the rod correctly and it won't happen. I'm not worried.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

welcome to the club Cream


----------

